# What is your first ever automatic watch?



## Wheillebhertt-jan

mY Seiko Diver's watch its 17yrs now with me, just had a few touch up of buffing both glass and case.
What's yours???


----------



## gaijin

My first was a Mickey Mouse watch I received for my Birthday in 1957. Alas, it fell victim to my (still enduring) curiosity, "What's inside this thing and how does it come apart?"

It was Mechanical, not Automatic, but I think that's what you're after anyway, right?


----------



## Watchbreath

My Lucien Piccard, wearing right now, had it for 49 years.


----------



## Wheillebhertt-jan

wow! can we see?


----------



## Wheillebhertt-jan

would be happy how does mickey looks like.


----------



## Wheillebhertt-jan

yes as long as it is not ran by electric. ;p


----------



## copperjohn

Mine was the Omega Seamaster 300M GMT, which I sold in order to get a Speedy. It was a very nice watch, but didn't sing to me.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Mine was 1986, a 6309 Seiko Diver. It was a great watch, and nice for a first automatic.


----------



## heb

A Helbros Diver watch in 1969.

heb


----------



## Wheillebhertt-jan

would be happy gents if you could attach some pics of it, well if it is still with you.


----------



## DanC

A Breitling Colt that I bought in 1997 (I think. Might've been '96). It worked great, right up until I dropped it on the garage floor. One of these days I'll take it to get repaired...


----------



## billfrombyron

My much beloved Fortis Cosmonaut 38mm.




Now on a black leather seiko strap with white stitching as the factory band was too short for my 8" wrist.

Does it count if I bought 2 at the same time?

My now almost unwearable Cosmonaut B42 Ti......The Dealer here in Dubai Gems World, cut it too short then offered to sell me a new rubber strap for 300 bucks. It will be sitting on a Maratac low light zulu in a few days.

The story....... He was sizing it for me, got it absolutely perfect.....And then I took it off to look at the above cosmonaut and he cut 2 more links off before I could stop him and after I had handed him my card. I didn't catch it until I decided to wear it out of the store instead of the 38mm cosmonaut. He then apologized profusely and offered to sell me a new one at roughly 2X the standard US price. Rather than give me a new band he values the dollar above all. I have not been back since.

Pics up anyway. He did this after I had already paid BTW, how thoughtful of him. I can only wear it in the winter here due to my wrist swelling, but I still love the heck out of it! Once I get it on a wearable strap I will be truly happy with it!




-Bill


----------



## Famousname

Just thought I'd jump in, but mine was a Buame et Mercier Capeland, 38mm.


----------



## Wheillebhertt-jan

Wonderful. ...........


----------



## Chris Hughes

My first auto was a Seiko 5 that my parents gave me when I was about 12. That was over 30 years ago.


----------



## Wheillebhertt-jan

still working?


----------



## Chris Hughes

Wheillebhertt-jan said:


> still working?


Nope. It worked for about 10 years before I finally abused it to death. It was a tank, but it couldn't withstand the full force of a teenager's abuse year after year.

I do still have it, though.


----------



## Wheillebhertt-jan

whoa, but you can still make it work eigh? gudluck on revival


----------



## Chris Hughes

Wheillebhertt-jan said:


> whoa, but you can still make it work eigh? gudluck on revival


Sure. I could probably stick a new movement in it. The case dial and hands are all fine. But really, the 5s are so cheap, I just bought another one that's just like it new.


----------



## peagreen

Can't provide pictures as it has long since given up the ghost and gone to its recycler.
In January 1971 I started my first ever job that yielded more income than I needed for food and shelter and in May or June of that year I bought a SEIKO automatic watch with day and date. I recall it kept fairly good time and it continued to function longer than my dad's OMEGA Constellation.


----------



## smashfinger

Seiko automatic,DX, 30+ years ago. I traded it to my dad for his Bulova Accutron in the mid 90's which did not work. He wanted a working watch & I wanted his engraved retirement watch. I never had the Bulova repaired but did get the Seiko back when he died in 05. I put it in a drawer (the band was broke) & did not think about it until I decided to stop using my phone for a time piece. I pulled it out of the drawer in Nov 2011, shook it & it started running. With my interest peaked I have purchased three new Seikos, Automatic, Solar, & Kinetic. 
I have a new Seiko band ordered & am looking for someone local to replace the crystal. I will probably wear it a while & pass it on down thru the family.


----------



## gerryoris

Seiko diver the model 7002 a preowed very proud of it that was in the mid 80` then up to 2009 the first real watch for real people is a Oris Titan Chrono a brand new one! very happy with it.


----------



## jkchua

My Seiko OM. Had this since July 2008 









Sent using Tapatalk!


----------



## Comixster

Just bought the Orient Star GMT. Now looking for other Orient Stars.


----------



## gerryoris

I like a gmt watch too but iam low on fund to buy one! Comixster is your orient gmt the red one? and sapphire glass also???


----------



## Dennis Smith

Great story!


----------



## drockadam

My first automatic is my 2008 Invicta Pro Diver 8926OB, I bought it last year and it's been running great! Hopefully it'll last a little while longer.


----------



## desidon

Pam 321...on the left on this pic.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Nice watches. I'm especially a fan of the U1, which is one of those watches that was instantly iconic from day one.


----------



## desidon

Dennis Smith said:


> Nice watches. I'm especially a fan of the U1, which is one of those watches that was instantly iconic from day one.


Thx. That's the fully tegimented version. These days it lives on a rubber Hadley Roma strap.


----------



## ec633

My first automatic watch was a MIDO 1953 [ stainless steel]. I was so proud to own it . However, the metal band was too loose, so I was stupid enough taking it to a sub-standard watchmaker who changed the pins & adjusted the band. Somehow the band came off without me knowing. From then on, it was history. I still missed the watch.. a lesson learned.


----------



## Luisão

My first automatic watch was this Seiko 5. It belonged to my father, who recently past away, he give it to me about 3 years ago.

























LM


----------



## bullhuh

My first.


----------



## Luisão

bullhuh said:


> My first.
> View attachment 624323


Congratulations, it's a very nice watch your Raymond weil!

cheers,
LM


----------



## Jedi_2112

My first auto was an Officers Stainless Automatic Day/Date made by Victorinox. My father purchased two on the day I graduated from High School in the late 90's. One for me and one for him. About two years ago he gave me his because mine was all beat up. So now I have two. The one that was originally mine loses about 5 minutes in 24 hours. The one that was my father's (that I now wear on a daily basis) keeps to within a minute over 24 hours. 

I'm toying with the idea of opening my original one to begin to learn more about watch mechanics and movements.


----------



## musgravecycles

my beloved 6306. ;-)


----------



## Astropin

My Seiko "White Knight". 

Liked it so much that I had a sapphire crystal installed. 

Sent from my HTC Rezound using Tapatalk.


----------



## usmcvet

Tag Aquaracer


----------



## boostin20

My Omega Planet Ocean.


----------



## gerryoris

Mine is a seiko diver if am not mistaken bet.1986 or 1989,I bought it preowed its not keeping good time but i still keep it


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4

TAG Heuer Aquaracer WAB2010. It's my daily wearer and I love it!


----------



## Brushed Steel

Hello all, first time poster here. Tissot PR50 two tone yellow PVD & SS.


----------



## KXL

This Tudor Chrono that my son now wears. Had to order three times because they kept sending me the the standard version with the tachymeter scale instead of the timing bezel. Simply fantastic watch that is now worth double what I paid for it.


----------



## josiahg52

Marathon GSAR in 2006 and now, well, look at my signature.

That first auto prompted me to discover Sinn, Damasko, Ball, Stowa, IWC, etc. However, my first was that Marathon GSAR that I still love. I have used it pretty hard in my previous career and already had to send it Jim Madrid once to fix the rotating bezel and replace the Maraglo triangle on the bezel once. A few months before I moved from that career I really wrecked the bezel and dislodged the hour-hand Tritium vial so off it needs to go again. Future plans are to get it PVD'd and get one of Jim's GMT bezels for it.


----------



## seikoskx

it was a tough choice, i already had about six watches which were my dad's, but when i caught the bug i wanted an automatic.i dive allot, but at the time i was not into divers at all, so this watch would test its 50m water resistance often.i've dived 6 times with it and countless snorkling adventures at my favorite shipwreck. so i wanted an automatic with a display caseback, day date, could be worn with anything, and somewhat water proof...since that day that i made the purchase of my first automatic the brand has grown on me and i now understand why my father liked them so much. well, here it is..got it new for 50bucks with box and papers in the dial i wanted and everything.


----------



## kjse7en

That's my first...a Speedy Auto


----------



## texasgunrunner

The Invicta 8926OB that UPS delivered this afternoon. Now I just need to get the bracelet sized so I can start wearing it!


----------



## SilverFlox

It was a Bulova that my brother gave me some years ago. I don't know the model.
On the movement (or the rotor, I don't remember well) is written *11 AOACB.
*Does anybody knows if this is only the movement's model or the watch's model?


----------



## Skeptical

Just to bump above the spam...my first atomatic was an Invicta 0420 Pro Diver (the titanium model). It did not take long for me to hate it, and it's sold now.


----------



## siv

My first was an Omega DeVille that my parents bought for my 21st birthday. I lost it 6-7 years ago when moving and I still haven't had the courage to tell my parents (and I'm nearly forty)!


----------



## deluded

My first proper automatic was the SNKF11 aka BFS that my dad and sis bought me when I started my first job.
I had been eyeing it for a quite a while prior to that.










Still gets the occasional compliment now and then.


----------



## PabloM5

I'm actually wearing it today: my grand dad's old Tissot Seastar:


----------



## hittheskids

My first auto was an "homage" Omega Seamaster with a bright yellow dial. Thirty dollars and it lasted about 12 years.


----------



## s.erickson87

PabloM5 said:


> I'm actually wearing it today: my grand dad's old Tissot Seastar:


Just bough mine yesterday, one of the new Seastar 1000s. It may not have the panache of your grand dad's watch but it will hold me over until my Longines Hydroconquest is off of back order, (That was meant to be my first auto...oh well)


----------



## artix

Hamilton automatic chronograph! love that watch!


----------



## Fergfour

This thread is 8 years old. It’s not even really a 24hr watch theme.


----------



## Eagle1899

Oops... old thread...


----------

